# Screen goes black



## msmack (Jun 10, 2015)

When I make an adjustment with any tools, from the basic panel, the crop tool, the adjusment brush, etc. the screen goes black and then the picture reappears a second or two later.  Sometimes the screen goes black as I am making the adjustment and I can't see what I am doing.

Any advice?

Merrill


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2015)

Pretty sure that's an acknowledged bug, so hoping for a fix soon. Does turning off the GPU feature help?


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah - I think that happens when the picture is being offloaded to the GPU.  Happens here too.  Every once in a while, the picture won't pop back on, at which point I switch to another picture and then back again.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2015)

Just to be clear Merrill, this is a LR6 bug. and your user profile still says LR5.


----------



## msmack (Jun 11, 2015)

I have the GPU feature turned off.  Very annoying.  Waiting patiently (or not) for the fix.

Thanks


----------

